# My foster Levi and Liberty (with our rescue)



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful update!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great updates, glad to hear Levi and Liberty have found their families.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Please post an update of how it goes when the boy meets his surprise :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So very glad to hear about LIBERTY AND LEVI!
Thanks to their wonderful foster Moms, Ariel and Carol, they will now have loving homes!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Please post an update of how it goes when the boy meets his surprise :


Yes, would love to hear how it goes, what a great moment it's going to be.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was a lovely update


----------

